# 1939 Arrow on Facebook



## Beads (Jan 4, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1687042898182868/

Not mine and he is not into shipping or it would be on its way (


----------



## Beads (Jan 4, 2018)

PM me if you would like his number if he is OK for me to pass it on.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2018)

Probably should ask before posting his info here.a face book group requires members be added and therefore a tiny bit more private.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Beads (Jan 4, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> Probably should ask before posting his info here.a face book group requires members be added and therefore a tiny bit more private.




You are correct....my bad. I was just trying to help out a CABE member if interested speed up the process. I will remove if possible.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 4, 2018)

@Junkman Bob


----------



## Beads (Jan 5, 2018)

Now on Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-Shelb...757480?hash=item3afcc33fe8:g:cW0AAOSw4HNaT6~l


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 5, 2018)

Now that's what you call Patina !


----------



## spomalley86 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'd like to know which pedals come with it.....


----------



## Beads (Jan 5, 2018)

spomalley86 said:


> I'd like to know which pedals come with it.....




both sets. He said the originals are in rough shape but are included.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2018)

Beads said:


> You are correct....my bad. I was just trying to help out a CABE member if interested speed up the process. I will remove if possible.





It's a social website that's open with this section's intent to sell or promote.
They are providing the info to the public.
If more information required, they ask that you sign up to find out
the specifics.
This is from their front page:





Basically FB is promoting for more people to subscribe to their site
and members get to advertise their items for sale or trade.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 6, 2018)

Dan the bike man strikes again!!!!


----------



## Beads (Jan 6, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Dan the bike man strikes again!!!!




Yes the bike has sold. Dan the bike man??


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 6, 2018)

Beads said:


> Yes the bike has sold. Dan the bike man??



I'm the one that bought it


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> I'm the one that bought it



I would've never guessed that . Sweet score


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice bike. It's going to cost a small fortune to get it back to its formal glory, still very good score.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Nice bike. It's going to cost a small fortune to get it back to its formal glory, still very good score.



I believe Dan plans on rocking it as-is. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 10, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe Dan plans on rocking it as-is. V/r Shawn




Ohh, Cool! Nice ride, restored or original though.


----------

